# Western MVP3 stainless 8'6" snow plow ultra mount



## cj7plowing (Feb 7, 2009)

I have two western MVP3 stainless ultramounts with snow deflector and curb guards. Plows have seen maybe 4 hours of use. They look new. 

$4800

Pick up in 07764

732 241 4774
I can text pics for some reason I can't get them posted here 

Billy


----------



## cj7plowing (Feb 7, 2009)

sold


----------

